# Why post pictures of your fishing trips?



## Anonymous (May 28, 2007)

Well I have noticed for a couple of weeks no one seams to give a reply or simple few words of " nice catch" in the fishing report forum (not all the post just some of them). I am just as much to blame for not replying to these as well. I also figured whats the point? When I take the time and effort to bring the camera and snap a picture of my prize catch or just any catch. Then come home and upload them to brag of the catch of the day. Only to find that it's just a dead topic :roll: 

This is just my view and opinions take them for what you want. To me posting pictures it's part of the fun of belonging to a fishing community. I know I enjoy to look at others pictures and also enjoy showing my pictures. I ask my self why even post a picture if it wasn't for the "angler of the year contest"? If thats the only reason then it's not very encouraging to post pictures or post any thing.


Peace,
fishnfever


----------



## cjensen (May 28, 2007)

I hear what youre saying...I know it's frustrating when you post stuff and you dont get any response. 
Here's my opinion of the whole posting pictures thing. Some people like to take/post pics of everything, or most everything they catch, no matter how big or small, which is perfectly fine. Personally I've caught a ton of small fish and have never taken a picture of any of them. If I catch of fish that I feel is above average I'll snap a quick pic and maybe post it a forum or two. If I get a response from people, great. If not, I let it slide. 
I've looked at most if not all the fishing report posts since I joined the forum. I enjoy reading them and looking at the pics but I only post a reply if I think the catch is above average or the story that goes with the picture is interesting, funny, whatever...Thats just me. That's also why I've only posted one stinking pic this year so far...haha! 
This website has made posting youre pics a friendly competition (which is pretty cool in my opinion). So keep getting out on the water and posting youre pics.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

I hear you fishnfever!

I hope its because people are not fishing, Lets face the facts here, We dont have to many active members. Its growing, but its not like an established forum.....Yet (I hope). You guys are patient and I thank you for trying to make this an awesome site. It will be one day.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

i have no doubt about that. especially seeing how most boats i see on the water in california are aluminum boats. i agree it does get kinda dead in here. i like the fact the we post about anything. the snake and baby thing though kinda pissed me off and reminded me of why we are in iraq because those people over there are like that. their morals are so messed up, i pray they will be set right one of these days.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2007)

Screw the rest of the world - there are some good people in this forum so I post for them.

This is by far one of the best forum around, it will get "quality" members and already has a bunch. 

Besides, where else can you learn how to make a crayfish trap and get honest reviews of equipment? 

TINBOATS RULES


----------



## cjensen (May 29, 2007)

ditto what esquired said.


----------

